# Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this Pathfinder Protrek! (with juicy pictures)



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*CASIO PATHFINDER PAG240T same as PROTREK PRG240T
**Casio Module: *_*3173 3246 
*_*PURCHASED- April 2013 
REVIEWED - June 2013
*_(with a full video review at bottom of post)_*

*

*Can this PAG240T be the 'Ultimate' Sub $300 Pathfinder Protrek ABC Watch? 
Let's find out:

*




On my quest for the perfect replacement to my long gone PRG40T I've come into possesion of this recent Pathfinder Protrek release called the PAG240T. At first glance the PAG240T resembles the original PRG40T.









​The rotating compass bezel and dual layer display can be considered eye candy but these are functional features that supplement the PAG240T's Compass Mode.









​The soft flex lug joints (wings) where the plastic underside of the titanium band meets the case is another shared feature that the original had. This allows the pag240t to wrap comfortably around wrists of all sizes. If you have small-ish wrist or concerns about metal band fit then you may want to take a serious look at this watch. *Pictures below show how this watch looks on my 7 inch wrist.*













































​Function-wise the 3173 module that the PAG240T uses has a lot going on compared to other similarly priced watches. However, this module has some shortcomings that keeps the PAG240T from being one of the most complete Casio ABC Protreks. The North American market PAG240T Pathfinder is the same watch as the European/Asian market PRG240T Protrek. This review is for both of these watches.









​*1. Built Quality - Absolutely no issues here. *

The band is your basic titanium with the case body being a mixture of resin plastic, titanium and stainless steel for the case back.



























​Titanium here equates to a watch that looks like a brick when reached for but feels like a feather when picked up and worn. As a result wear comfort is excellent but compared to its $150 plastic resin PAG240 brethren you will be paying $300 retail/$200 sale for this super light titanium PAG240T.

The titanium, funny enough, is more prone to picking up scratches are wear/tear markings than the plastic bits. Expect the band and clasp to show some wear quicker than expected.

It is nothing ghastly or an issue of frailty but titanium in general scratches or rather 'shows' marks easier than steel. Luckily on this watch it actually improves the look and appeal of the pag240t. After all you are most likely interested in buying it because you want it on your wrist during your adventures. So every mark will reinforce your tales of encounters with wild animals, wipe outs or rock climbing falls.

Good news is that most marks can be erased off titanium with a basic pencil eraser and a moist polishing rag.

*With praises being said now I will discusss some things that could be improved on: 
*The rotating bezel is cheapest part of the watch and boy is it cheap. It doesn't click, it doesn't have any resistance, it just spins loosely around. It is also a shiny plastic which gives the watch a toy-like appearance when looking at it head on.








​Some Casio Protreks (the newer PRG260 and older PRG40t) use metallic bezels that either click or carry a resistance when turned. I wish this was true here. Because the bezel is loose using it to assist in Bearing Lock during Compass Mode can be super tricky.

A few years ago this PAG240T had issues with loose buttons, stuck buttons or buttons that fell out.








​I did not have that issue with my watch which, funny enough, came with a very recent *3/26/2013 *production date stamped above the bar-code on the exterior packaging)









​*2. Design quality- I love the look of this watch. *

It harkens back to the days when outdoors meant rugged design cues and lifetime construction (I'm looking at you Suunto plastic-watch wearers). If you want your outdoors watch to look like an miniature fancy iPhone strapped to your wrist or something from a Tron movie then you naturally won't like these Pathfinder Protreks.








​Pathfinder Protreks look tough because they are tough. Nothing is frill or excessive. Everything serves a function (I'm still on the fence about the PAG240T's loose Compass bezel though) or it wouldn't be here. Unlike other tech-ed out styled watches these Protreks blend right in with any outdoors environment. You don't wear hiking boots and cargo pants to a board room meeting for the same reasons.

A big concern I did have is the low contrast screen on this watch. It is hard to read in low lighting, at sharp angles, or even head on, and in bright sunlight as well when compared to my paw1100t and prg40t. This pag240 screen is dimmer and 'murkier', for lack of a better word, almost as if the screen is tinted green brown to match the shade of the titanium.

*Pictures below show the display as seen from various angles when worn on wrists.*








​The display here could be crisper and brighter. It sometimes felt as if I was reading the display beneath muddy water. Either way I don't like it.

















​Another gripe regarding the PAG240T's display is the glass is a very reflective. Reading the watch under any type of light source can be annoying!
*
The two pictures below show the glare issues under indirect shaded daylight in the woods and in a dimly lit Midtown Manhattan Office.
*








​Even in low light situations you somehow get a glare off the glass. Not cool at all and It makes no sense to me why in 2013 a top shelf $300 outdoors watch does not have anti glare coating/treatment or anti-releflective glass:








​*
3. Display Layout: I'm very happy with the display design.* 

The time is easy to read and understand at a glance even though the LCD has a relatively low contrast. The Time Keeping screen layout is clear and simple. All pertinent information is tucked in various quadrants of the display.

It consist of three easy to read bands: The top band shows DAY OF WEEK/YEAR/BAROMETRIC GRAPH to the left and CALENDER MONTH and CALENDER DATE to the right. The middle band shows Current Time Hour and Minute with tiny icons for AM/PM (P) and Daylight Savings Time on/off (DST). The bottom band shows Current Time Seconds with tiny icons for Power Save on/off (PS) and Automatic Light on/off (A. EL)









​Pressing ADJUST during the Time Keeping Mode toggles between the DAY OF WEEK, YEAR and BARO-graph read out on the top band left quadrant of the screen easily while the calender date (MONTH and DATE) is always present.

Some modules (the paw1100t) only show either date or day but not both. Here the options for showing various information on one screen are very good.








​That being said, my only issue with the display layout is in BAROMETER mode.









​The Barometric graph can be too little to deduct any sort of weather pattern. When you turn on BAROMETER Mode you don't get a proper size graph but instead the Mode uses the same tiny barometric graph from the Time Keeping Display screen. I would have loved for the graph to expand out a bit more during the BAROMETER Mode.

Coming from a PAW1100t and PRG40T I have been accustomed to wider, easier to read BARO graphs. Here on the PAG240T the graph is narrow (along the range/X axis) and remains tucked into the top left corner of the screen at all times.


















​Earlier on during the first week I returned my PAG240T watch because I suspected my barometer sensor to be faulty. My graph showed a random scattering of dots, instead of a straight line, which suggested that the sensor is shutting off for periods of time. If the dots don't line up or have massive gaps in between then using the BARO graph can be tricky.

The most useful part of an ABC watch's barometer feature is using it to understand the direction of weather based on how the dots are lined up over a 24 hour period.
Said and done I wish the barometer's graph at least expanded into a bigger box during the BAROMETER mode.
​*4. The 3173 module:*

This is an interesting module in that it has 10 MODES which includes the addition of sunrise/sunset data. Surprisingly not many other Protreks do this. The module also provides a 24 hour countdown timer. Another feature not found on many Casio ABCs.









​In terms of A, B and C accuracy I found this to be a stable and precise module. Albeit my specific watch developed an issue with the thermometer being finicky (constantly jumping 1 degree up or down instead of sticking to one temperature reading when clearly the local temperature was stationary).

Casio ABCs always suffer criticism when it comes to Altimeter measurements. Here module 3173 allows you to set and store your 'known' Altimeter data to keep your overall tracking of ascent and descent distances consistent with actual map data.









​Because this is a solar power module Casio does not use a (power hungry) GPS chip for Altimeter measurement and instead relies on the Barometer pressure to track your vertical movement.

As for the interface you get your standard A B and C mode buttons that throw you into those modes from the Time Keeping screen. Then from any ABC screen the MODE button puts you back to Time Keeping screen. From Time Keeping screen pressing MODE cycles thru sunrise/sunset, records, world time, stopwatch, timer and alarms.

Overall the 3173 module is simple and easy to use.
*
5. Major Disappointments and Low Points!!!*

As for the Sunrise/Sunset feature I found that it was something I actually did not need and I felt sort of silly for even desiring it to begin with. Most of my backpacking trips are basic 2 day-weekender overnights. About three times a year I will do week long treks (it is rare but I may also do one 2-week or 10 day long camping trip during the year).

I'm saying this to introduce the fact that sunrise and sunset times do not change drastically in the space of a two weeks. If there is a change then you will only see a negligible increase or decrease in those times. This data is also something you can easily Google on your smart phone and/or memorize before any weekend or week long trip.









​At the end of the day sunrise/sunset data on a $300 watch was not useful to me in any way. In fact the $30 Casio PAS410B hunter/fishing Pathfinder will do this for a tenth of the PAG240T's price.









​However my *biggest issue* with this module is Compass Mode 20 second blank screen time out. The screen blanks out 20 seconds after you initiate your Compass reading which for me makes orientating and route planning while on trail difficult.

There is some mention of Bearing Lock feature in the module booklet. This is a tough to use feature where you temporarily store the compass reading before the display blanks out and bring it back up during the next compass reading. I really didn't get the point of it other than feeling I was doing way too much button pushing for a simple Compass reading.








​*

For you non-backpackers and novices imagine this scenario:*

It is a foggy 25 F degrees morning in the woods. You and two of your friends are standing off trail on a steep inclined snow and ice covered rocky embankment. Your camp site destination is on the other side of the mountain in front of you. You can't see the destination because of the mountain and winter fog but the destination is clearly marked out on the map you just pulled out. Getting there will be tricky since the trail is covered in 5 feet of snow so knowing your direction of travel is IMPORTANT for a successful hike.

You start planning your route with your hiking partners. You lay the map down take your gloves off and then remove your pag240t and begin orientating the map so it lines up with the landscape. Once lined up you use rocks and the watch to hold down the map since it is windy. Your fingers are cold so you put back on your gloves and start planning a route which involves looking up at the landscape, looking down at the map and refering back to the PAG240T's Compass Read Out display.

Sadly you realize the PAG240T's Compass Read Out display of the bearing keeps blanking out every 20 seconds which is making the map interpretation difficult.
Removing your gloves repeatedly to press the compass button does not keep the watch stationary on top of the map. It moves the watch and the map around which you also keep adjusting.

After 2 minutes your fingers are numb from the cold and your route planning isn't coming to fruition.

Fed up, one of your mates take out an old school compass and lays it down on the map. He rearranges the rocks so the map is stationary and the compass needle stays visible to everyone solidifying all the information the map is telling you.

Soon enough the route is planned and you guys are all on your merry way.

That story emphasizes the short comings of a dissappearing Compass Read Out display after 20 seconds. Once a compass gets that bearing and stops reading having the bearings displayed after 20 seconds is very useful for any type of field work invovling map reading.

Sure a 20 second display is okay if you only use your PAG240T Compass Mode to quickly see what direction you are hiking in or what direction the trail you are on is heading. Otherwise it usually takes longer than 20 seconds to orient a map, read the map and plan a route.

Throw in cold weather, cloudly/foggy visibility, night, rain, snow, sleet, wind, etc... then you will certainly need a Compass Read Out Display that you can refer to after 20 seconds passes.

My PRG40T and PAW1100T kept Compass Readings visible on the display until you decided to start another reading or exit compass mode.







Compasses since the beginning of time have always stayed visible when laid down on a map or flat surface. That is the entire point of a compass! To be able to read it and refer back to it's information after it derives a bearing!!

Why does Casio think blanking out the compass reading after 20 seconds makes for a better compass!?

It was told to me that the screen blanks out to save power. That is absurd! After reading stops the compass is just a static display that should consume no more power than the regular Time Keeping screen.









​Casio should let it be user choice to blank the screen or keep the reading displayed. This easily can be controlled under the watch's PS-on/off (power saving) settings or if it is pertinent to blank out the compass display then at least Casio should extend the 20 seconds to 60 seconds or 2 minutes.
Blanking out the compass after 20 seconds really makes map reading, orientation and route planning USELESS when it comes to this PAG240T!









​The watch lost major points for that and as a result I had to return it in the end.
*
6. Conclusion and my final good bye to this watch. Yes it got returned.*

At the end of the day if I spend $300 for an ABC watch and I can't use the Compass and Barometer functions comfortably in the field then it is of no use to me.









​Based on my needs this PAG240T did not fulfill my expectations. I was not happy with the Barometer and Compass functions.

Also Sunrise/Sunset, the main appeal of this module, was nothing more than a toy-feature for me since weekend trips in the woods don't require serious constant checking of this data.

I rarely use Altimeter readings in the field so that left me with World Time Zones, the Alarms and a 24-Hour Countdown Timer to amuse myself with.

World Time Zones is a feature on almost every watch I own so I did not buy this PAG240T for that but it is a cool thing to have. The Alarm(s) on these Casio ABCs are not loud or vibrating so it is no more than a friendly chime reminder type of alarm. The 24 hour countdown timer is cool but I don't know how often I would use it on a watch that already has 5 alarms that I can set in place of a 24 timer (think about it). In fact the $30 PAS410B has this PAG240T beat with 5 vibrating/audible Alarms and a rather unique Fishing/Hunting timer.

So in closing, my quest to the _'ultimate' _Pathfinder Protrek was not satisfied with this PAG240T. It was returned for a full refund that I used to purchase a PAW1100T (which is even further from being an _'ultimate' _Pathfinder Protrek but the PAW1100T cost less, looks better and has useable A-B-C features).

If the PRG40T was still available today I would have gotten that watch all over again. The only flaw with the PRG40T is that it uses four expensive batteries that need to be replaced every 3 years. Other than that the PRG40T gave me ten solid years of satisfaction from since December 2002 before I retired it November 2012.

Since then I have not been able to keep any of my new Solar Powered Pathfinder Protrek watches for more than a month before I realize features are missing or A-B-C usability is comprimised by sacrifices made to save power.

This is actually my issue with ALL the new Casio Pathfinder Protreks: It seems that Casio has made each module specific and not for general all around use. Some things work well on some modules while other things fail on those same modules.

It is like Casio wants us to buy several Pathfinder Protrek watches to get everything in many subpar packages instead of one 'ultimate' package. Yeah I said it!

This is where I am at with Casio right now. I went back to the PAW1100T for better A, B and C features and I also ordered a brand new PAS410B for $20 to get better 'vibrating alarm' and the sunrise/sunset time features.

With both watches now in my possession I am happier for it but I am still looking forward to the future and to what Casio will put out in the years to come.

Hopefully one day soon that_ 'ultimate'_ solar powered PRG40T will return to store shelves. 







*My Full Video Review for the PAG240T is Below:*


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

What a great, in-depth review. Thanks for taking the time and effort to put that together!

I can assure you that the PRG260 has the same bezel issues. Really was disappointing.

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (with juicy pictures)*

Very thorough review! Thanks! I think if I wanted to use a compass with a map I probably wouldn't use an ABC-watch though. Most of them can't even be laid flat on a surface and they also lack one straight edge that you line up with the map. Did you ever try the "bearing lock"-feature? The manual is not really helpful on how it works.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



czarcasm said:


> .


updated review with new pictures and videos.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

Wow - I need to link this in the sticky. And I saw you changed the emoticon from


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

Ah, I just saw you also added the "bearing lock" feature now - frankly I didn't quite see the sense in it from reading the manual. Still - a PRG-240 is on my to-buy-list.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



Sedi said:


> Wow - I need to link this in the sticky. And I saw you changed the emoticon from


Yeah Sedi,

I changed the emoticon and cleaned up the text and lay out of the review so it is easier to follow. Considering most of the WUS readers are international I wanted to be as objective as possible in my review and keep it neat and professional.

Sedi by all means sticky this so the public can know what to expect with the PAG240T and Casio can read what we want from our ultimate Pathfinder Protrek.

If there are any suggestions you want me to make Sedi let me know.

Thanks Sedi. You are the best!


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



Sedi said:


> Ah, I just saw you also added the "bearing lock" feature now - frankly I didn't quite see the sense in it from reading the manual. Still - a PRG-240 is on my to-buy-list.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


The issue I had the the bearing lock was you are pushing too many buttons to store and then recall the locked bearing stored AND you can only recall it after the reading display has timed out. At which juncture you will have the choice: Do you want to push two or three buttons to bring up an old bearing lock that will no longer be relevant if you moved the watch? or do you just want to push one button to start a new bearing that will expire in 20 seconds?

Either way it is just too complicated for was used to be a simple one button compass read out that remained on the display permanently until the user decided to exit the MODE or initiate a new compass reading?


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



Delmarco said:


> The issue I had the the bearing lock was you are pushing too many buttons to store and then recall the locked bearing stored AND you can only recall it after the reading display has timed out. At which juncture you will have the choice: Do you want to push two or three buttons to bring up an old bearing lock that will no longer be relevant if you moved the watch? or do you just want to push one button to start a new bearing that will expire in 20 seconds?
> 
> Either way it is just too complicated for was used to be a simple one button compass read out that remained on the display permanently until the user decided to exit the MODE or initiate a new compass reading?


My understanding is that the compass implementation draws a significant amount of power. This is why the Suunto Core does the same thing. Perhaps with the board respin with the PRW-3000 this will be different. They claim 90% reduction in power consumption by the sensors...

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



Delmarco said:


> Do you want to push two or three buttons to bring up an old bearing lock that will no longer be relevant if you moved the watch? or do you just want to push one button to start a new bearing that will expire in 20 seconds?


That's what I was thinking, too.
Anyway - great review! I added it to the sticky on top of the page.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

Yeah but the Compass Read Out Display screen is a "static screen" that should be *no different *than the basic Time Keeping Display screen. In fact it should consume less power since on the Time Display screen the seconds are moving digits.

After the Compass locks in the bearing in 5 seconds it stops reading and the Compass Read Out Display is a frozen screen where nothing is moving. How is that consuming any 'extra' power?

Furthermore what power 'can' this static screen possibly consume that requires a mandatory blank out in 20 seconds!?

Where as Barometer and Altimeter Modes do not blank out after 20 seconds and keep reading out data after 20 seconds.

The argument that it is to save power doesn't add up for me.

Is the watch battery going to explode if the Compass shows the reading for longer than 20 seconds?

I just don't know my friend.

But I think Casio NEEDS to answer this! LOL!



czarcasm said:


> My understanding is that the compass implementation draws a significant amount of power. This is why the Suunto Core does the same thing. Perhaps with the board respin with the PRW-3000 this will be different. They claim 90% reduction in power consumption by the sensors...
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



Delmarco said:


> Yeah but the Compass Read Out Display screen is a "static screen" that should be *no different *than the basic Time Keeping Display screen. In fact it should consume less power since on the Time Display screen the seconds are moving digits.
> 
> After the Compass locks in the bearing in 5 seconds it stops reading and the Compass Read Out Display is a frozen screen where nothing is moving. How is that consuming any 'extra' power?
> 
> ...


I won't argue that it isn't annoying... It is.

But the display of the bearing is not what consumes the power, operating the sensor to take measurements is.

How is the last readout being frozen on the screen any more useful than a blank screen? You'd still have to push the button again to get the readings going again, and surely it can't be that difficult to remember the last bearing before you looked away from the compass and it blanked out? I would probably be more annoyed if it left the bearing on there and I had to turn the watch and notice the bearing not changing to realize it locked out.

I don't know, I share your frustration, just maybe a bit less so. I usually keep a Brunton or Suunto compass in the same admin pouch as my topo maps anyway.

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

Sedi I'm not sure if you've owned one before but get yourself a *PRG40* if you could. That module was AWESOME! My biggest regret was selling it before buying the newer Pathfinder Protrek models I owned.



Sedi said:


> That's what I was thinking, too.
> Anyway - great review! I added it to the sticky on top of the page.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


----------



## Etype65 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

Thanks for a well worked out review.

It was a bit funny, when my eyes ran over the title, I thought, o, here we go again, another praising review, but oh my, surprise, I was wrong. I'm happy I read it


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

compass and light consume the most power in protrek watches. as for prg 40,though itw as nice watch but its two shortcomings annoyed me.it did not have temperature compensated sensors like 240,secondly its 4 batteries needed change almost every year,and changing 4 sr 927 butoon batteries is not that easy in field.


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



hiker said:


> compass and light consume the most power in protrek watches. as for prg 40,though itw as nice watch but its two shortcomings annoyed me.it did not have temperature compensated sensors like 240,secondly its 4 batteries needed change almost every year,and changing 4 sr 927 butoon batteries is not that easy in field.


and those batteries are not that cheap in the city. I remember the first time I DIY'ed the battery change (since my watch shop was charging me upwards of $50 to change them). I paid like $30 for the set of 4 batteries and $10 for a new seal.

In my local Drug Store they sell them as Pacemaker/Hearing Aide batteries which is why they were so much more expensive to buy in the USA than they already are. You almost would need medical insurance co pay to afford a lifetime supply of those batteries.

On eBay you can buy them for $12 or less for the set. Shipped from China of course. Still the battery change is straight forward enough but that seal change was a royal pain in the tush to replace.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

The major downside for me on the PAG-40 is the missing timer - otherwise I'd have gotten one a long time ago. But the timer is one of the features I use the most.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

My quick conclusion:

1. for bearing a map, you want to use the proper tool (eg field compass)
2. if one expects serious ABC tool abilities, look somewhere else (not a big secret really)

cheers


----------



## shockerman (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*



cal..45 said:


> My quick conclusion:
> 
> 1. for bearing a map, you want to use the proper tool (eg field compass)
> 2. if one expects serious ABC tool abilities, look somewhere else (not a big secret really)
> ...


Cal is right, I don t think it's a good idea to entrust your life to a PROTREK(PATHFINDER) even casio manuals warn that the measurements are not reliable sources to 100 percent. Suunto is a good option at all.


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Casio PAG240T Reviewed: Highs and Lows of this nearly perfect Pathfinder! (wi...*

first you say you like the watch
and finally you return it because you hate almost everything about it ......''toy-like look,no clicking bezel,loose bezel, just 20 second compass,no antiglare glass,bad contrast,bad baro display,......''

i dont get it, you could save your self from trouble just by reading the manual first.half of your complaints is about operations explained in the MANUAL.

your other worries would be solved just by visiting a store.


----------

